
I Witnessed a Murder Today - startupdaze
http://startupdaze.com/post/812296
======
yaacovtp
give me a break.

Now this is the story all about how My life got flipped, turned upside down
And I'd like to take a minute just sit right there I'll tell you how I became
the prince of a town called Bel-Air In West Philadelphia born and raised On
the playground where I spent most of my days Chilling out, maxing, relaxing
all cool And all shooting some b-ball outside of the school When a couple of
guys said "we're up in no good" Started making trouble in my neighbourhood I
got in one little fight and my mom got scared And said "you're moving with
your aunt and uncle in Bel-Air"

------
walesmd
It's a classic meme - been around since the late 90s. You get people
interested in the story, reading it, wondering what's going to happen and your
life got flipped, turned upside down - and I'd like to take a minute just sit
right there, I'll tell you how I became the prince of a town called Bel-Air.
In West Philadelphia, born and raised, on the playground where I spent most of
my days. Chilling out, maxing, relaxing all cool, and all shooting some b-ball
outside of the school; when a couple of guys said "we're up in no good,"
started making trouble in my neighborhood. I got in one little fight and my
mom got scared and said "you're moving with your aunt and uncle in Bel-Air."

------
mukund
This is another classic example of an offbeat topic posted in here. No
algorithm or methods can stop these things. The posters need to be more
responsible in their postings

~~~
rms
So are off-topic posts completely banned here? Clearly the focus of this site
is business and startup news, but I think it's up to the community to decide
what ends up on the front page.

~~~
mukund
Reddit is there for all other news but this one i think is for startups.

------
rms
That's the biggest change in tone in a blog post I've ever seen. Stressful
situation, hope you're doing alright.

------
startupdaze
its a joke from on startup founder to others...fucking relax

